

Amazon EC2 Cluster Instances Available on Spot Market - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/04/amazon-ec2-cluster-instances-available-on-spot-market.html

======
baltcode
Hasn't spot pricing been available for quite a while (at least more than a
year)? Or is this something different?

~~~
endian
"Cluster Instances" are the ones with epic GPUs:

    
    
      22 GB memory, 33.5 EC2 Compute Unit
      2 x NVIDIA Tesla “Fermi” M2050 GPUs
      10 Gigabit Ethernet
    

Note: their price will be lower-bounded by the value of pooled Bitcoin mining
that two Fermis can do in an hour.

~~~
shykes
_their price will be lower-bounded by the value of pooled Bitcoin mining that
two Fermis can do in an hour_

Bitcoins are an astonishing milestone in the commoditization of computing. And
this is only 2011 - I can't wait to see what else I'll witness in my lifetime.

